# Eloxierte GT's



## laxerone (5. Januar 2006)

Nach meinem ersten Traum in Purple würd ich gerne ein neues Projekt starten. Es sollte aber wieder etwas eloxiertes sein.

Frage: welche GT Rahmen gibt es eloxiert?

Nach durchsicht der vorhandenen Kataloge

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/gt.html

kann ich schonmal ne kleine Liste aufstellen. Aber bei einigen ist es unklar, ob die Rahmen lackiert oder eloxiert sind und es gibt ja auch bestimmt das eine oder andere Sondermodell, was die illustere Runde hier zusammentragen könnte, oder?

Also, was ich meine zu wissen:

Zaskar/Zaskar LE
violett ("purple fade") '93, '95, '96
türkis '93, '94, '95, '96
schwarz '93, '96
blau ("ink blue") '95
blau ("frost blue") '97, '98
rot ("frost red") '96, '97

RTS-1
schwarz '94

Sind "ink blue" und "frost blue" zwei verschiedene Farben? ist "ink blue" überhaupt elox?

Im '98 katalog sind die Farben "acid blue" beim Zaskar, "acid orange" beim lts 100xc, "atomic green" beim lts 4000 und "atomic grape" beim lts 3000 ds aufgeführt. Sind das ebenfalls elox Farben/Rahmen?

Im letzten '98 Katalog gibts das Zaskar le in "frost blue", das Zaskar in "acid blue"...beides eloxiert?

Und ich bin der Meinung schonmal einen grün eloxiertes Zaskar gesehen zu haben. Kann das sein?

Und die anderen Modelle wie das Avalanche, gabs die auch eloxiert?

Fragen über fragen....


----------



## kingmoe (5. Januar 2006)

"ink blue" geht fast ins violette, "acid blue" ist heller.

LTS-1 bzw. LTS-1-Spin von 1997: Rahmen "frost schwarz", Hinterbau "frost rot" eloxiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (5. Januar 2006)

acid is for allem glänzend wieheutige king`s und frostblue is ne matte oberfläche...
98 gabs noch nen helles grün, und 97 nen grau nebenher...
rot gabs ab 97 auch in frost und 96 in glänzend...

hier mal ein paar ältere foto`s von meinen beiden97er(frostmodelle), nich schön aber das matte erkennt man...


----------



## zaskar76 (5. Januar 2006)

der 96er in schwarz war nicht eloxiert sondern farbe


----------



## zaskar76 (5. Januar 2006)

lime-green(98), diesmal leider,leider,leider nicht meiner und verdammt selten(aber auch orischinal gt)


----------



## oldman (6. Januar 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> lime-green(98), diesmal leider,leider,leider nicht meiner und verdammt selten(aber auch orischinal gt)





boooaaaaaaaaaa sieht das Teil gut aus. haben will  
wo steht das Bike?
oldman


----------



## korat (6. Januar 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> lime-green


----------



## zaskar76 (6. Januar 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> boooaaaaaaaaaa sieht das Teil gut aus. haben will
> wo steht das Bike?
> oldman



steht bei einem ebay-verkäufer bei dem ich mal was gekauft hab in den usa, und bin dann über meinen verräterischen  ebaynamen so ins plaudern gekommen mit ihm - im 98er workshop ist die farbe aber auch angegeben(allerdings als acid-green). hab den rahmen die letzten jahre aber auch nur 2 mal bei ebay gesehen. aber der typ hat noch so ein sauseltenes teil in "sunset eloxierung" die angeblich original von gt 99 war - ist so ein zwischending zwischen dunklem purple und rot - finde aber um`s verrecken nicht die bilder auf meinen rechnern von dem grünen als komplettbike und dem sunset dingen... irgendwann verkauft sicher jeder, aber zu "normalen" preisen is bei dem typ um`s verrecken nix zu machen bevor irgendwelche fragen kommen


----------



## Kint (9. Januar 2006)

wieso seh ich keine bilder von/m Zaskar... mein zwar das liem green zu kennen aber will auc hecheln....


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Januar 2006)

muss wohl daran liegen das es bestimmte leute nicht sein lassen können absolut jeden müll zu bewerten und zu kemmentieren  muss die foto`s noch mal bearbeiten damit ich die hier so einzelnd in den thread machen kann oder so...


----------



## -lupo- (10. Januar 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> muss wohl daran liegen das es bestimmte leute nicht sein lassen können absolut jeden müll zu bewerten und zu kemmentieren  muss die foto`s noch mal bearbeiten damit ich die hier so einzelnd in den thread machen kann oder so...



Setze sie doch auf photobucket.com, da kann so etwas nicht passieren und die sind garantiert 95% der Zeit online.

Grüsse vom getriebegehäusezeichnenden und berechnenden Studenten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (10. Januar 2006)

off topic @ lupo...
vergiss die öffnungen nicht für Zahnräder, übersetzungen und so...
ist meinem Vater passiert (vor 40 Jahren) und er durfte dann dem Prof erklären was er mit "durchs Gehäuse diffundieren" meinte...


----------



## laxerone (13. Januar 2006)

kurzes update:

Zaskar/Zaskar LE
violett ("purple fade") '93, '95, '96
türkis '93, '94, '95, '96
schwarz '93
blau ("ink blue") '95
blau ("frost blue") '97, '98
blau ("acid blue) '98
rot ("frost red")  '97
rot ("acid red") '96
grün ("lime green"/"acid green") '98
grau '97
violett/rot ("sunset") '99

RTS-1
schwarz '94

LTS-1 bzw. LTS-1-Spin 
Rahmen "frost schwarz", Hinterbau "frost rot" '97

wie sieht es mit avalanches aus?


----------



## t-m-s (14. Januar 2006)

Als ich mir 96 mein Avalanche geholt hab, gabs das in Schwarz und ohne Farbe eloxiert!


----------



## zaskar76 (14. Januar 2006)

t-m-s schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich mir 96 mein Avalanche geholt hab, gabs das in Schwarz und ohne Farbe eloxiert!



ääääähm....nö,falsch,isnich, haste falsch verstanden


----------



## Kint (14. Januar 2006)

update:
klar eloxiert gabs beim zassi ab 1991  

und im ernst 96 gabs ein rotes eloxal aufm zaskar ... 
und ich behaupte immernoch das das schwarze kein aluoxyd sondern lack is 


hoppla seh grade 96er in rot wurde schon erwähnt...


----------



## zaskar76 (14. Januar 2006)

`93 gabs schwarz eloxiert... von den dingern hatte auch hansi auch mehr als genug und "marc77" hat auch einen das 97er teil hingegen war gelackt/pulvert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (15. Januar 2006)

mir fällt grade das decal zu dem rahmen ein das ich im kopf hab... müsste ein 96er mit diesem "Wilden " gezacktem Schriftzug sein... dann wär das klar richtig... (wobei ich eh nicht gewagt hätte den fachverstand von Z76 anzuzweifeln...  ) geb mich geschlagen und sage noch dass ich dann den 93er gar nicht kenne. ! Lächerlicher kleiner narr ich..


----------



## cleiende (16. Januar 2006)

@kint
Schauste in meine Galerie, da findest Du die Decals auf nem lila eloxierten Zaskar. Schande über mein Haupt für den Aufbau, ist meine Stadtschlampe für den Weg zum Büro.
Wenn Du welche brauchst frag mal Tomasius, der hat die nachgefertigt.
Achtung: die Decals sind abhängig von der Rahmenfarbe mit/ohne schwarzem Rand. Vorher im Katalog prüfen.


----------



## Kint (17. Januar 2006)

Also danke jetzt weiss ich endlich wie ein 93er zaskar "LE" in purple aussieht... aber der aufbau .... der is ja gar nicht verkehrsicher !  da fehlen doch zwei speichenreflektoris und vorder und rückreflektoris  

Im ernst mein posting bezog sich eigentlich nur auf den schwarzen eloxierten rahmen von 1993. den kenn ich nicht, da kannte ich nur die lackierte variante von 1997 und deswegen erklärungsirrtum und (kommentierte) rücknahme der BEhauptung schwarzeloxal gabs nie... 

aber wenn Du mal ein wirkliches 1993er Zaskar (ohne LE) in purple sehn willst dann schau dir mal den Schrotthaufen in meiner Galerie an...  

und ich dachte tomasius hääte nur 92er decals nachgefertigt, die brauch ich (hoffentlich bald auch) dann könnte ich ja auch gleich 93er bei ihm bestellen - super.


----------



## versus (17. Januar 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn Du mal ein wirkliches 1993er Zaskar (ohne LE) in purple sehn willst dann schau dir mal den Schrotthaufen in meiner Galerie an...


das bedauernswerte teil habe ich schon gesehen - schäm dich  !

willst du den nicht aufbauen ?

auch hier: ich mache gerade grossen räumungsverkauf auf ebay:

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZver.susQQhtZ-1

meine_auktionen_bei ebay


----------



## Kint (17. Januar 2006)

war ich nicht... verkäufer nannte das "well ridden". nun allzu "well" hat ers mit seinem bike nicht gemeint... 
wird aufgebaut aber ich muss erst die stadtschlampe fertigmachen und dann das LTS, dann kommt ein Rts dran und dann wahrscheinlich zeitgleich das zaskar und das andere RTS...  und dann bin ich pleite   achaj versuch auch noch ein Sts zu reparieren...


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Januar 2006)

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1993-2.pdf

da isser unten rechts inner ecke auch bei`vorderteil des zaskar le in schwarz abgebildet...


----------



## Kint (18. Januar 2006)

richtig - weisst du wie oft ich in den letzten monaten da rüber gescrollt habe...  nun ja merk mir eben nur wer wann mal ein gelbes haben wollte...


----------



## laxerone (25. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7212443468&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

ist das elox oder lack? original?


----------



## gremlino (25. Januar 2006)

> ist das elox oder lack?


Lack, weil zweifarbig. Hinterbau ist schwarz, kriegst du so mit elox. nicht hin.


----------



## Kint (26. Januar 2006)

lack - siehe flipflop effekt. kommt ausser auto industrie. bike hab ich auch gesehen, aber der verkäufer macht mit dem bieter irgendwelchen geschäfte die mir nicht ganz einleuchten - eins und zwei - der will nur das komplettrad verkaufen, und das hat nr sch$$$ dran.  
schade schöne größe super farbe...
(gabs mal ein opel astra "california"   drin...)


hoppla - da war wohl jemand schneller alsich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (26. Januar 2006)

> (gabs mal ein opel astra "california"  drin...)



Glaub was du meinst ist der "graphit 363" Lack von Opel. Ein Perlmuttlack, der die Farben wechselt (eben flip-flop). Hatte mein alter Astra  Aber das ist nicht die Farbe am GT...


----------



## Kint (26. Januar 2006)

nee ein bissle dunkler richtung grün weniger purple bzw gelb...mehr richtung blaugrün mit einschlag ins dunkelrot violett blaue...hehe flipflop eben...
eben so wie am hinterbau...

übrigens was man mit elox hinkriegt und was nicht - schua dir mal die alten kooka kataloge vom radebeuler auf mtb-kataloge.de an...roox hat das auch mal gemacht...


----------



## Kint (7. Februar 2006)

kennt jemand zweifarbige zaskars mit bb hinterbau ????
oder hat sich da jemand dicke arbeit gemacht...
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-LE-fr...217213115QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Februar 2006)

is nen halb lackierter 94er, glaub nicht das sowas viel arbeit macht...


----------



## Kint (7. Februar 2006)

eehm. ja - so kann mans natürlich auch machen... Dachte natürlich nicht so weit..sondern wieder nur ans polieren ;-)


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Februar 2006)

hab ich heut auch dran gedacht(und gemacht) 
aber genug off-topic....


----------



## laxerone (8. Februar 2006)

das kam als info zu dem halb/halb rahmen:

> The frame number is 11936598.
> 
> The frame is the origional colour, however the part with the polished
> aluminium was custom done.  The paint was removed from here and then >the aluminium was cleaned.  Looks anodized (with a clear coat on the top).  >I say this because where the paint meets the polished aluminium it is very
>very hard to remove and looks like it has been anodized on.  However looking
> directly at the black paint, it seems as though there is a clear coat over
> it.


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Februar 2006)

ich raffe gerade nicht ob es 94 auch nen schwarz eloxierten gab oder ob die  irgendwann 1993 mitten im modelljahr die zuggegenhalter geändert haben... marc077 is angeblich auch ein 93er mit anscheinend 94er zuganschlägen und kint sein 93er hat auch nicht mehr das genietete 93er teil dran und schon die ausgefrästen ausfallenden von 94 - der aus der auktion müsste ja schon ein 94er modell sein von der rahmennummer her. aber währe nett wenn die anderen herren mal ihre baumonate durchgeben könnten, ich hab zumindest die genieteten teile wie sie in den katalogen sind an meinem 93er und massive ausfallenden...


----------



## Kint (12. Februar 2006)

edith sagt dass mein purple zaskar ein 11/93er ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## max-magic (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute
ich habe einen Rot eloxierten LTS von 96 der mit der Titan-Schwinge in 16", eine geile Farbe!!!


----------



## laxerone (24. Februar 2006)




----------



## laxerone (23. April 2007)

Wollte mal zwei neue Farben updaten:

97er Zaskar (96er Rahmennr.) in Lila:





und 99er Zaskar LE in Grün:





wenn mir noch jemand die genauen Farbbezeichnungen geben kann, nehem ich sie in die Liste auf. Das Lila würde ich als "grape" bezeichnen. Ist das Grün das "acid green"?


----------



## Kint (23. April 2007)

joahhh das sieht ziemlich ätzend aus ( mitt dreissiger witz.... ) nee im ernst schöne farbe -- beide wirken von natur ewtwas verblichen aber besonders das grün gefällt.


----------



## tofu1000 (23. April 2007)

Das grün ist ja mal der absolute Hammer!!!


----------



## zaskar76 (23. April 2007)

hat der grüne jetzt so lange gebraucht bis er angekommen ist? ist doch das teil von ebay.com vor einigen monaten oder? 350-400 inkl. versand und steuern war mir leider viel zu viel, aber schön das er hier im forum gelandet ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (23. April 2007)

das lila ist meine ich ink blue

und 96 gab es schwarz eloxierte zassis

aber nicht viele und soviel ich weis hat sport import der damalige import ein haufen rahmen schwarz pulverbeschichten lassen


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. April 2007)

Das Grüne nehme ich sofort


----------



## laxerone (24. April 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> hat der grüne jetzt so lange gebraucht bis er angekommen ist? ist doch das teil von ebay.com vor einigen monaten oder? 350-400 inkl. versand und steuern war mir leider viel zu viel, aber schön das er hier im forum gelandet ist...



ja ist der selbige. bin einfach nicht dazu gekommen mal bilder zu machen. der preis war schon heftig, aber einen grünen wollte ich einfach haben (die kindliche ader eben, haben, haben, haben). und der zustand ist traumhaft.
aufgebaut wird aber leider erst, wenn wir eine neue wohnung samt bastelraum gefunden haben. ich wurde leider aus dem wohnzimmer verbannt...

kann jemand das ink blue bestätigen?

und das grün? acid oder lime?

p.s. wenn jemand einen eloxierten schwarzen oder blauen rahmen in 18 oder 19zoll zu viel im keller stehen hat, bitte melden!


----------



## zaskar76 (24. April 2007)

ink blue war auf jeden fall nur 95 "serie", nicht 96...


----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

ein traum ! v. a. das grüne ist grossartig und mit entsprechnedem aufbau jetzt schon mein favorit für die kategorie hardtail... ;-)


----------



## eddy 1 (24. April 2007)

mein kumpel hat ein 96er mit dem querovalen unterrohr in ink blue im keller stehen


----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> mein kumpel hat ein 96er mit dem querovalen unterrohr in ink blue im keller stehen



hat es 18" und will er es verkaufen  ???
falls ja, bitte pm an mich !


----------



## eddy 1 (30. April 2007)

nee wir haben beide 16 zoll und sind in erst besitz
suche selber noch ein gt in 18 zoll


----------



## GT-Man (1. Mai 2007)

Endlich hat es auch bei mir für umgerechnet 110 Euro (aus GB) geklappt:


----------



## DieÖligeKette (1. Mai 2007)

Sehr schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. Mai 2007)

@gt man: ach du warst das - da hätte ich dir das gute stück fast noch etwas teurer genacht und mich kurz vor schluss dann doch gegen pörpel entschieden!
gut, dass es hier gelandet ist ;-)


----------



## DieÖligeKette (1. Mai 2007)

Eine "interne" Liste mit eBaynamen der Forenuser wäre nicht verkehrt...


----------



## versus (1. Mai 2007)

bei mir ists schon mal einfach: 

wie gehabt mit nem punkt in der mitte...


----------



## Kint (2. Mai 2007)

naja und ich bin glaub auch mittlerweile als eriq1609 bekannt....


----------



## kingmoe (2. Mai 2007)

Habe nichts zu verheimlichen, kingmoe ist kingmoe


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. Mai 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Habe nichts zu verheimlichen, kingmoe ist kingmoe



Mir gehts ähnlich


----------



## Kruko (2. Mai 2007)

Bin zwar momentan nicht an elox. Zaskars interessiert, aber bei mir ist es injo1

Man soll aber nie nie sagen


----------



## Janikulus (2. Mai 2007)

jupp bei mir auch, same same


----------



## Ketterechts (2. Mai 2007)

Da der Account auf die Freundin läuft ist´s ein anderer Name - und meiner war auch schon vergeben ->  schleuderschlange <-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (3. Mai 2007)

manni1599 fischt auch in der Bucht...


----------



## tofu1000 (3. Mai 2007)

tortilla_dss...


----------



## GT-Man (3. Mai 2007)

Treibe mein Unwesen unter "t.lamer".

PS: Habe das Ersatzteil-STS-Lobo im Auge, damit das endlich mal was mit dem Alu-Hinterbau bei meinem STS Lobo wird. Den Rest habe ich ja schon zusammengesammelt (Dämpfer und Dämpferaufnahme).
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-LOBO-Rahm...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## alf2 (3. Mai 2007)

Ich steigere unter stadtneurotiker1


----------



## laxerone (17. Oktober 2007)

So nun hat es endlich geklappt und ich hab auch was kleines schwarzes:







nun muss ich aber mal wieder konfusion stiften:

gemäss verkäufer ist der rahmen ein '95er. er ist schwarz eloxiert. er hat die typischen einstanzungen 6061 und 18 auf den ausfallenden, nur ist keine rahmennummer eingestanzt. die decals sind so weit ich das beurteilen kann auch aus zwei verschiedenen jahrgängen, kann das sein? die vernietet zugführung hintem am oberrohr deutet doch eigentlich darauf hin, dass es ein '93 baujahr oder früher ist... 
wäre froh, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte, was das baujahr dieses rahmens angeht.


----------



## GT-Man (17. Oktober 2007)

Der "Schreib-"Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr ist von 1996, das Gusset ZWISCHEN Ober-und Unterrohr deutet auf ein Produktionsjahr vor 1996 hin, ebenso der Schriftzug am Unterrohr. Das austauschbare Schaltauge gab´s ab 1993. Also alles in allem wahrscheinlich ein Zaskar von 1993-1995. Das mit der Rahmennummer ist allerdings etwas komisch. Hier ein 1993er Zaskar LE:



ein 1994er Zaskar LE:



und ein 1995er Zaskar LE:



Ich glaube auch nicht, dass dies die Originallackierung ist. Ein schwarzes Zaskar gab es laut den GT-Katalogen erst 1997.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laxerone (17. Oktober 2007)

danke fürs feedback. das mit dem schwarzen zaskar erst ab 97 ist aber ein gängiger irrtum. ein _eloxiertes_ schwarzes gabs definitiv schon schon '93 bzw. 94. hier ist die entsprechende seite aus dem katalog:




das 96er bzw. 97er hingegen ist lackiert.

das schwarze zaskar, was ich in der wohnung stehen habe ist definitiv eloxiert.


----------



## GT-Man (17. Oktober 2007)

Man lernt nie aus.  Ich hätte einfach mehr suchen sollen, dann hätte ich dies auch gefunden:



 Also spricht nichts gegen ein 93er Zaskar.


----------



## kingmoe (17. Oktober 2007)

1993 - schon wegen der Zuganschläge. Ich habe ein 1994er Modell, Ende 1993 gebrutzelt, das hat schon keine genieteten mehr.


----------



## laxerone (18. Oktober 2007)

Hab inzwischen mit dem verkäufer geredet (sehr nett). Er sagt, die oberen decals hätte er dran gemacht, die unteren seien dran gewesen aber er könne nicht sagen, ob sie original sind. die fehlende rahmennummer kann er sich auch nicht erklären. er verkauft aber wohl recht viele GT's (Benutzername gm1230126) und meint es seien ihm schon öfter ältere rahmen unter gekommen, die keine rahmennummer gehabt hätten.
hat nicht jemand hier aus dem forum auch schonmal von zaskars ohne rahmennummern was erzählt?
wie dem auch sei kommt hier nochmal etwas zur allgemeinen konfusion:




dieses stück habe ich mehr oder weniger auf verdacht gekauft (es war einfach als "black GT frame" angeboten), bevor das vorherig beschriebene in der bucht aufgetaucht ist. bei $180 mit chris king, syncros lenker, american classic stütze und judy sl dachte ich kann auch nicht viel schief gehen. nun ist er gestern angekommen und siehe da: ein zaskar! 94er rahmennummer. SCHWARZ ELOXIERT!
also gabs wohl 1995 auch ein schwarzes modell...


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Oktober 2007)

Wer 2 hat, muss einen hergeben.   Sabber!


----------



## laxerone (18. Oktober 2007)

wird auch gemacht, keine sorge muss nur noch entscheiden, welchen ich behalten möchte. übrigens, manni, der blau/violette in 16'', wär der nicht was für dich? (siehe mein thread "möchte tauschen").


----------



## Kint (18. Oktober 2007)

mein echtes 93 er hat noch hinten die genietete führung sonst ist alles geschweisst. wurde definitiv 93 umgestellt auf komplett geschweisst. 

die downtube kleber sehen wie 93er aus. guck mal ganz genau (evtl mit taschenlampe) kannss ein das die nummer poliert wurde / überpulvert wenn er doch nicht elox sein sollte etc... ? kommt häufiger vor als man denkt. 

gm666 ist kevin sande. wenn er das sagt muss es stimmen ....


----------



## laxerone (21. Oktober 2007)

konnte keine rahmennummer finden...trotzdem ist jetzt klar, dass ich den vermeintlich 93er rahmen behalte, da das 94er sich als 16'' entpuppt hat.



> Wer 2 hat, muss einen hergeben.  Sabber!



wer will ihn denn übernehmen?


----------



## zaskar76 (22. Oktober 2007)

Die genieteten Gegenhalter wurden 93 umgestellt. War aber wohl nicht von jetzt auf gleich, ich habe zwei stück in 16" von 93, einer purple mit geschweißten und einer silber mit genieteten Gegenhalter. Das komische ist aber das laut Rahmennummer der Silberne 2-3 Monate NACH dem Purpleteil gebaut wurde. Zu der Zeit gab´s ne Menge komische Zaskar´s, eloxierungen auch öfter in "Nichtkatalogfarben" oder die 92er Zaskars mit den Cantiesockeln UNTER den Sitzstreben usw,usw. Eine gewisse "gleichmäßigkeit" habe ich erst so ab 94/95 festgestellt, und es war wohl so das die Schweißer und Eloxierer hier und da auch mal Einzelrahmen nach gutdünken oder zum experimentieren bei Gt gebaut haben die dann trotzdem im verkauf gelandet sind oder erst jetzt nach Jahren in die Bucht gespült werden...


----------



## Kint (22. Oktober 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Die genieteten Gegenhalter wurden 93 umgestellt. War aber wohl nicht von jetzt auf gleich, ich habe zwei stück in 16" von 93, einer purple mit geschweißten und einer silber mit genieteten Gegenhalter. Das komische ist aber das laut Rahmennummer der Silberne 2-3 Monate NACH dem Purpleteil gebaut wurde. Zu der Zeit gab´s ne Menge komische Zaskar´s, eloxierungen auch öfter in "Nichtkatalogfarben" oder die 92er Zaskars mit den Cantiesockeln UNTER den Sitzstreben usw,usw. Eine gewisse "gleichmäßigkeit" habe ich erst so ab 94/95 festgestellt, und es war wohl so das die Schweißer und Eloxierer hier und da auch mal Einzelrahmen nach gutdünken oder zum experimentieren bei Gt gebaut haben die dann trotzdem im verkauf gelandet sind oder erst jetzt nach Jahren in die Bucht gespült werden...



hm und ich weiss nicht was mich geritten hat. mein 93er hat keine genieteten mehr. alles geschweisst. das 92er hat noch welche. so siehts nämlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laxerone (22. Oktober 2007)

mein 93er in purple ist auch noch genietet.


----------



## laxerone (12. November 2007)

wieder neuer input:







scheint nicht "ink blue" zu sein, wie hier im thread vermutet, sonder "burple", wenn man den ausführungen hier glauben schenken darf:

kann jemand das mit dem angeblichen team frame bestätigen?


----------



## eddy 1 (13. November 2007)

scheint nicht "ink blue" zu sein, wie hier im thread vermutet, sonder "burple", wenn man den ausführungen hier glauben schenken darf:

Das ist ink blue


----------



## laxerone (2. Dezember 2007)

so, hier mal meine drei blauen rahmen:






v.l.n.r. 94er zaskar LE, 96er zaskar, 96er zaskar. Ich hoffe jetzt wird deutlich, dass zumindest der mittlere rahmen eindeutig eine andere eloxierung hat als die anderen beiden. links und rechts die rahmen sind, wenn man sie live vor augen hat, auch nicht gleich. der rechte hat einen eindeutigen violetten stich. aber ich denke links und rechts die rahmen sind ink blue. 
was ist das in der mitte? gibt es diese ominöse "burple" eloxierung?


----------



## versus (2. Dezember 2007)

ja. ich würde sagen es gibt burple. in der amerikanischen bucht wird gerade wieder ein rahmen in burple (wird in der auktion auch so genannt) angeboten. hast du denn schon die kataloge durchgesehen?


----------



## laxerone (2. Dezember 2007)

ja, schon längst. der 96er katalog ist bez. farben nicht besonders aufschlussreich. 97 gabs laut katalog nur die frost varianten. es gibt irgendwie noch ein "acid blue" aber ich glaub das ist eher ein stahlblau, obwohl ich so eines noch nie zu gesicht bekommen hab.


----------

